# Denstists in Maadi



## gcortez (Jun 19, 2012)

this morning I found a cavity in my wisdom tooth... I was going regurarly to my dentist, but I missed the appointments since I arrived to Cairo. 

I am not sure if I have to remove the wisdom tooth or the cavity can be treated, I would like to see a dentist, but I do not have any previous references of any here. 

Also, how expensive it is, I do not have dental insurance now :confused2:

P.D. Happy Monday


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Egypt Yellow Pages ? Online Business Directory & Local Search Engine ? Search I can't recommend any in Maadi, I go to a dentist on Zamalek. But dentists in Egypt are not that expensive, I think you will pay for a filling approx 200-400? LE.
Have a look here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg.../114795-moving-maadi-need-dentist-doctor.html and here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/87939-dentist-cairo.html there are more topics, but older.


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

Ghaly's Medical Group is popular with expats in Maadi.


----------

